# K&N, LED, Window Module, Done & Washed Up!



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That, is awesome. Where did you get the foot well lighting kit from? I need to get red ones for mine haha.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like this kit but it really is not 7 colors. It has enough colors for me, and it also has a couple of cool patterns. I cut off the plug and hard wired the kit with an add a fuse. Million Color 6pc LED Tube Underglow Car Interior Light | eBay


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is a video of the window module in action.....


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

caughron01 said:


> Here is a video of the window module in action.....


Do share! What is this module and where did you get it? How does it install? My GF's BMW does this and it's GREAT to let hot air out when you're approaching the car on a hot summer day.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure, I love it makes it nice getting in on a hot day! Mini OBD Car Auto Window Closer for Cruze Buick Cadillac SRX Lacrosse Remote US | eBay You know the OBD scan port below the steering wheel, all you do is plug it in there and leave it in and your done. That's it.... too easy. 

Then you use your factory remote to roll down and up. Just watch my video in High Def mode and you can see how I do it. Just hold lock or unlock buttons for about 3 seconds and that controls up and down. To stop on a roll down just hit the lock button one time or opposite on a roll up.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good man! Love the window mod and the LEDs look nice! Keep up the great work.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good...do the footwell LED colors switch automatically (e.g. timer style) or have a way to change the color manually?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Thanks for the info!


No Problem, I also used zip ties on mine rather than screws or double sided tape. I am trying to keep the car where it can be reverted to stock at any time.



trevor_geiger said:


> Looks good man! Love the window mod and the LEDs look nice! Keep up the great work.


Thanks Trevor :th_dblthumb2: 



giantsnation said:


> Looks good...do the footwell LED colors switch automatically (e.g. timer style) or have a way to change the color manually?


I will go get a video of them and post it here. They rotate colors multiple ways, Option 1 Manually, Option 2 by blinking differently to next color(I do not like it very distracting, option 3 or by smooth transition (sometimes can be distracting but this is what mode I keep it on). 

I will try to get video now but if it doesn't come out due to the daylight then I will do it tonight and post it tonight for you.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

OK here is the video for those wondering about patterns and colors of the LEDs.






REMOTE BUTTONS-

Top button - Power on/off

C Button - Color

P Button - Pattern

S Button - Speed


----------



## RobRoy (Jun 19, 2013)

Caughron01...I loved the shots man. Very nice. I just bought a 2013 Cruze LT2. And just joined this forum. I love the car but was looking to improve throttle response a bit. How's the K&N RSI working out? I heard Injen was pretty good. Not as loud as the K&N. But I'm more interested in the performance.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

RobRoy said:


> Caughron01...I loved the shots man. Very nice. I just bought a 2013 Cruze LT2. And just joined this forum. I love the car but was looking to improve throttle response a bit. How's the K&N RSI working out? I heard Injen was pretty good. Not as loud as the K&N. But I'm more interested in the performance.


Hey Rob Welcome to the forums man and Congratulations on the purchase. You will love it, they are Great cars! As for the Intakes man that is a huge give or take on opinions. Everyone has a different opinion when it comes to intakes giving a real power increase. 

Take it for what you will, my honest opinion I feel that I received no power gain or fuel mileage increase. I only purchased for the growl and Turbo BOV sound. I do not honestly feel that these things really give you any power increase. There is a Trifecta Tune (I think I spelled correctly) that everyone claims to be Gold, that may be more up your alley for what you are looking for. Either way man Good Luck and Enjoy modding, it is always fun making the car your own! Stick around and start a thread and post some pictures of it.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

That window module is great and its a good price too! I opened up the link expecting to spend at least $60, always wished the car would do that with the remote start


----------

